
What maritime shipping can learn from brain network science - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-maritime-shipping-brain-network-science.html
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16619-5](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-16619-5)

